# Banded Pheasant



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

A friend and I hunted last Saturday in Lamoure County and harvested a banded pheasant. The bird was about a two year old as the spurs were black, sharp and about 1/2 inch long. The tail feathers were 25". The bird also had a band on one leg that read "Pheasants For The Future, 1037". Just wondering if anyone has any information on this band. I'd assume a wildlife club or individual farmer planted some birds.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Pheasants for the Future is a local ND based organization. They have chapters located in several ND towns*. I do know that Pheasants for the Future still believes in releasing birds to supplement the local populations. *

*Many chapter focus on youth hunting opportunities. *There was an article in the ND outdoors last month. Many of the birds they raise and release are for these youth hunt areas. The birds obviously will move on once pressured.

Were you hunting on or near a designated (private) youth hunting area ? Ward and Stutsman counties have these areas, not sure about other SE counties.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Thanks PH. We were hunting 2 miles from a youth area. We noticed it after we had harvested the bird. I'll have to check into the local chapter to see if they might want a donation for the future.


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

It is nice to see a pen-raised bird make it every once in awhile. They can be great for youth hunts and for training dogs. As far as an investment in the local bird population I would encourage you to spend your money on habitat. A few hundred dollars can go a long way to plant food plots or critical winter cover for wild pheasants. Wild pheasants have the mental tools they need to survive in the wild. Unfortunately, releasing pen-raised birds to shoot only provides us or the local fox with an easy meal.

Please think habitat when donating any money.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

My buddy shot a banded pheasant in SW MN several years ago. It was part of a release program Pheasants Forever did. It was a two year old bird. I was suprised to hear this because I always thought that pen raised birds won't survive in the wild.

I totally agree with Scraper...I'd much rather see money spent on habitat that will support wild pheasants over the long term and increase their populations than release programs. Winter food plots are critical especially in ND. A pheasant can live through some pretty harsh winters if they have the habitat to support them.


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

I dont think anyone will arue that NO released birds survive, it is rather a matter of so few doing so that it is not cost effetive to improve populations. Establishing populations is another thing. It would be interesting to have some way to know how many generations the bird you shoot is removed from a released bird. Impossible, but interesting.


----------

